# 恩师



## Kacy.H

你是我的恩师！
大家好，请问‘恩师’怎么翻译成英文？
You're my____!


----------



## Boyar

词义会因使用语境的不同而发生变化。很不巧，你的句子是脱离语境的孤立句。“恩师”一词有不同的翻译，例如“mentor”、“tutor”、“teacher”。


----------



## Kacy.H

Boyar said:


> “mentor”、“tutor”、“teacher”。


谢谢。但是这些词全部都没有体现出‘恩’啊！


----------



## Boyar

Kacy.H said:


> 但是这些词全部都没有体现出‘*恩*’啊！



这是什么意思？ 
你是该对别人表示你的尊重呢？


----------



## Kacy.H

Boyar said:


> 这是什么意思？
> 你是该对别人表示你的尊重呢？


I couldn't have achieved what I achieved without you. You're my 恩师！
（你真的是俄国人吗？中文怎么这么好？）


----------



## Boyar

例句 :
You are my beloved teacher = 这选项在语法上是正确的，但是不用的 。
You are my favorite coach, tutor, teacher = 该选项经常用。

 在中国和在国外情绪的表达是不同的。


> You are my godfather. Thanks, coach. (wishesmessages.com)
> You are my other Dad, my coach.. (www.wishesquotes.com)


更多的是情感上的感恩表达。
(对不起，我的中文水平太低，请见谅。)


----------



## Kacy.H

Boyar said:


> (对不起，我的中文水平太低，请见谅。)


太谦虚啦！


----------



## Boyar

算是对前一个帖子的小小的补充。


Boyar said:


> You are my beloved/dearest/esteemed teacher


----------



## Kacy.H

我觉得'other Dad'跟中文的‘恩师’意思更贴近一些。
You are my other Dad, my coach..


----------



## SuperXW

由于语言间存在词汇和用法习惯的差异，很多时候无法既完全精准又完全地道，只能二选其一。
如果不是武侠小说，而是与外国人的日常对话，我建议优先选地道自然的翻译，不要逐字直译。
本身“师”就有“恩”于学生，说话时语气够诚恳，就已经足以表达了。（所以Boyar一开始没明白为什么要专门强调“恩”，并说你这是孤立句。）
非要强调“恩”，可以用Boyar补充的那些词，或不妨 add a few words. 这就需要联系更多的上下文，才知道怎么说比较好了。


Kacy.H said:


> 我觉得'other Dad'跟中文的‘恩师’意思更贴近一些。
> You are my other Dad, my coach..


一般语境中，other dad恐怕会很奇怪……如果不是继父教父养父之类的，那恩情之大恐怕相当于“再生父母”了……


----------



## 2PieRad

The expression is _...to be like a father to me... _but it doesn't connote the same things as _恩师。_


----------



## Kacy.H

Erebos12345 said:


> The expression is _...to be like a father to me... _but it doesn't connote the same things as _恩师。_


那恩师怎么翻译啊？
我觉得beloved/dearest/esteemed teacher 都没有我想要表达的意思。这个‘恩’字没体现出来！


----------



## Oswinw011

It wouldn't be sensible to go full-on to pursue a word that matches the Chinese entirely, seeing that students in western countries usually address their teachers as professor, doctor or whatnot, rather than my teacher.
You either translate it literally and get a cumbersome version, or make do with a succinct version with nuances lost in the process.
Version one: the teacher I'm beholden/indebted to.
Version two: my teacher and helper.
Version three: the teacher worth my thousand/million thanks.


----------



## 2PieRad

Kacy.H said:


> 那恩师怎么翻译啊？
> 我觉得beloved/dearest/esteemed teacher 都没有我想要表达的意思。这个‘恩’字没体现出来！


It's better to explain _why _you 恩 your 师, or what your 师 has done for you to garner your 恩. 

Otherwise, I'm afraid that any proposed translation will end up, at best, sounding like a blatant attempt at brown-nosing, or at worst, sounding like a not-so-subtle attempt at seduction.


----------



## SuperXW

同意，你不妨试下先用中文解释一下你的理解，怎么才算“恩”。


----------



## Kacy.H

谢谢大家，我放弃了。


----------



## aero2020

恩 and  恩师  在中文里是有明确意思的，不懂这二个字的人，应该中文还未学好。但英文里没有对应的字，也不太好翻译。
let me try, not guarantee the quality,
恩师 could be a mentor, could be a highly respected teacher who supports student(s) greatly in many respects,  most academically so that those being supported think they owe that teacher.

献丑了，请批评！


----------

